# SI Units...Is It True?



## JoeysVee (Feb 19, 2009)

I read yesterday that the Mechanical (and I assume all the others) PE Exam has started to use SI units as of last year some time...is this true???


----------



## buick455 (Feb 19, 2009)

Both SI and US Customary (English) units are part of the PE Mechanical. This started last October. Just make sure you have a Engineering Units Conversions book with you. I have the Lindeburg 4th edition. I used this alot during the October exam.


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 19, 2009)

Does the MERM 12th edition cover both SI and Standard units?


----------



## krenim (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, 12th MERM has both unit systems. Expect questions on the exam that require conversion (i.e. data in one system-- answer in the other, mixed data, etc).


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 20, 2009)

Make sure of your units when you're working problems too. I know one of the little tricks they like to use is making one of the possible answers the correct solution if you were to use the wrong units, i.e. the problem is in SI, say the correct answer is 7, but if you were to use the wrong units you would get an answer of 9 which would be one of the answers making you think you must have nailed it.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

^ it seemed like every problem was like that.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

klk said:


> ^ it seemed like every problem was like that.


Every problem IS like that LOL.

Like everyone said, don't worry about there being SI units on the test. Its no big deal as long as you concentrate on the units during all your problems. You need to get in the habit of writing down all of the units in each of your problems so you don't get tripped up. don't use those quick conversions that don't go through the conversion steps. I know they save time but they could mess you up big time if you're not paying attention to the units.


----------

